# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der erste Teaser wartet mit einer Überraschung auf!



## Darkmoon76 (12. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der erste Teaser wartet mit einer Überraschung auf!* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der erste Teaser wartet mit einer Überraschung auf!*


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. April 2019)

Ich habe ein sehr ungutes Gefühl bei dem Titel des Films.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (12. April 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich habe ein sehr ungutes Gefühl bei dem Titel des Films.



Sie könnten ja für die deutsche Version auch "The Return of the Last Jedi" draus machen


----------



## Malifurion (12. April 2019)

Tja, mögliche Spoiler hier drinn:

Der Imperator ist zurück, Snoke war wohl sein geheimer Schüler, Ren wird sein neuer, Luke ist der neue Obi Wan und Rey bezwingt Palpatine entgültig. Bravo Disney, ihr habt ein Meisterwerk geschrieben....


----------



## LOX-TT (12. April 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich habe ein sehr ungutes Gefühl bei dem Titel des Films.



Ich hatte ja schon immer vermutet dass Kylo Rey belogen hat, bezüglich ihrer Eltern


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. April 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja schon immer vermutet dass Kylo Rey belogen hat, bezüglich ihrer Eltern



Und es ist am Ende so super billig und langweilig, wenn sie wirklich einfach nur eine andere Skywalker ist.


----------



## Wubaron (12. April 2019)

Hammer! Kann’s kaum erwarten. Bisschen zu eindeutig das rey tatsächlich ein Skywalker ist, aber überraschen tut das eh niemanden.


----------



## Javata (12. April 2019)

Es gibt ja nun nicht sooo viele Möglichkeiten, gibt ja schließlich nur eine Handvoll Skywalker. 

1) Kylo könnte zum neuen "Imperator" werden. Wäre mir persönlich zu sehr an die Rache der Sith. 

2) L&L bekommen krasseste Machtskills und werden "Götter" die so für Ordnung sorgen. Erscheint mir ziemlich unwahrscheinlich aus diversen Gründen.

3) Ray ist eine Skywalker, besiegt die Bösen etc.


----------



## munsterbuster (12. April 2019)

Am Ende lacht doch Palpatine.


----------



## MrFob (12. April 2019)

Leute, es ist doch ganz einfach, man darf nur nicht vergessen, dass das alles ja schon vor langer Zeit passiert ist und wir selbst heute noch die Auswirkungen sehen koennen.

Also, Ray ist eigentlich Kylo's/Ben Solo's Schwester.
Sie wiederum kommt mit Fin zusammen und die beiden haben Kinder, wodurch Ben Solo zum Onkel wird.
Der wiederum gruended ein neues (Firmen) Imperium namens Uncle Ben's.

Im Titel den wir heute gesehen haben war ein Tippfehler und es sollte heissen "The Rice of Skywalker".

Das ist zumindest meine Theorie.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (12. April 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Und es ist am Ende so super billig und langweilig, wenn sie wirklich einfach nur eine andere Skywalker ist.



Na ja, sie muss ja in irgendeiner Beziehung zur Geschichte stehen und so viele Möglichkeiten gibts da kurz vor Schluss nicht mehr...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. April 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Na ja, sie muss ja in irgendeiner Beziehung zur Geschichte stehen und so viele Möglichkeiten gibts da kurz vor Schluss nicht mehr...



Warum muss sie dazu eine Skywalker sein?
Als wenn machtsensitive Helden nur noch aus der Skywalker-Blutlinie stammen können.
Einer Blutlinie die von Palpatine künstlich erschaffen wurde und mit den "thousand generations of Jedi-Knight", wie Obi-Wan es nannte, nichts zu tun hat.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. April 2019)

munsterbuster schrieb:


> Am Ende lacht doch Palpatine.



ja, danach kam auch Ian McDiarmid auf die Bühne der Palpatine in der Original-Trilogie und den Prequels ja gespielt hat.


----------



## Wubaron (12. April 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Warum muss sie dazu eine Skywalker sein?
> Als wenn machtsensitive Helden nur noch aus der Skywalker-Blutlinie stammen können.
> Einer Blutlinie die von Palpatine künstlich erschaffen wurde und mit den "thousand generations of Jedi-Knight", wie Obi-Wan es nannte, nichts zu tun hat.



Die komplette Saga dreht sich doch um das Schicksal der Skywalkers. Oder nicht? Jedenfalls ist es für mich logisch das mit Rey nun eine neue mächtige (gute) Skywalker die Sage zum einem guten Ende führt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. April 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ja, danach kam auch Ian McDiarmid auf die Bühne der Palpatine in der Original-Trilogie und den Prequels ja gespielt hat.



In Episode 6.
In E 4 und 5 taucht der Imperator ja maximal als Hologram auf und das war damals noch nicht McDiarmid.


----------



## Lucatus (12. April 2019)

wäre mal ne Überraschung wenn ein neuer GUTER Star Wars film kommen würde


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. April 2019)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Die komplette Saga dreht sich doch um das Schicksal der Skywalkers. Oder nicht? Jedenfalls ist es für mich logisch das mit Rey nun eine neue mächtige (gute) Skywalker die Sage zum einem guten Ende führt.



Es gibt hier aber bereits einen Skywalker.
Ben Solo ist ja auch ein Nachkomme dieser Blutlinie.
Wenn sein Gegenspieler auch ein Skywalker ist, ist das einfach nur Vader vs. Luke all over again.
Jetzt kommt noch Palpatine dazu, der offenbar von Anfang an im Hintergrund die Fäden gezogen hat und im letzten Film der Trilogie erstmals auftauch, so wie auch damals schon.
Wie schon bei Force Awakens klingt das wieder sehr nach Kopieren.

Deswegen fand ich The Last Jedi auch echt nicht schlecht, weil der wenigstens versucht hat mal ein wenig aus den Konventionen auszubrechen.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. April 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> In Episode 6.
> In E 4 und 5 taucht der Imperator ja maximal als Hologram auf und das war damals noch nicht McDiarmid.



ja, in Episode V kam er dann erst mit der DVD-Version glaub ich rein. In Episode IV kam Palpatine ja noch gar nicht vor, nur erwähnt wurde er von Tarkin (oder Vader?) aber ich glaub damals noch als Kaiser, anstelle Imperator (also in der deutschen Version, wie es in der Original-Version ist, ob er da schon immer der Emperor war, weiß ich nicht)

der zerstörte Todesstern, ist das der erste und damit Yavin oder der zweite und Endor? Ich tippe ja auf den zweiten, alleine schon wegen Palpatine


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. April 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ja, in Episode V kam er dann erst mit der DVD-Version glaub ich rein. In Episode IV kam Palpatine ja noch gar nicht vor, nur erwähnt wurde er von Tarkin (oder Vader?) aber ich glaub damals noch als Kaiser, anstelle Imperator (also in der deutschen Version, wie es in der Original-Version ist, ob er da schon immer der Emperor war, weiß ich nicht)



Ja, das war halt ein typisches Übersetzungsproblem.
Emperor ist im englischen halt das Wort für Kaiser.
Das Wort wirkt zwar unpassend, ist aber auch nicht wirklich verkehrt. Immerhin hat Palpatine auch eine Imperial Royal Guard, was schon auf monarchische Anleihen hindeutet.


----------



## MrFob (12. April 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es gibt hier aber bereits einen Skywalker.
> Ben Solo ist ja auch ein Nachkomme dieser Blutlinie.
> Wenn sein Gegenspieler auch ein Skywalker ist, ist das einfach nur Vader vs. Luke all over again.
> Jetzt kommt noch Palpatine dazu, der offenbar von Anfang an im Hintergrund die Fäden gezogen hat und im letzten Film der Trilogie erstmals auftauch, so wie auch damals schon.
> ...



Ich gebe dir zwar recht, dass es ganz cool war, dass Ep8 versucht hat mal einen neuen Weg zu gehen, wenn ich Ep7 und Ep8 aber vergleiche, dann gefaellt mir Ep7 trotzdem besser, auch wenn er halt viele Themen einfach wiederholt hatte.
Darum bin ich mir jetzt selbst nicht so ganz sicher, was ich fuer Ep9 lieber wollen wuerde. Idealerweise natuerlich einen Film, der mal was neues wagt und dabei auch gut ist, aber das ist vielleicht schon zu viel verlangt. 
[Darum mochte ich Rogue One uebrigens so gerne, weil es mal ein anderer Ansatz fuer einen SW Film war und auch fuer sich gesehen ein sehr guter Film.)


----------



## Wubaron (12. April 2019)

In der Star Wars Battlefront 2 Kampagne gab es ja einen Auftritt von Palpatine nach den Geschehnissen von Ep 6. bin gespannt ob er in der selben Gestalt im Film auftaucht. Wär ja irgendwie witzig


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. April 2019)

Wubaron schrieb:


> In der Star Wars Battlefront 2 Kampagne gab es ja einen Auftritt von Palpatine nach den Geschehnissen von Ep 6. bin gespannt ob er in der selben Gestalt im Film auftaucht. Wär ja irgendwie witzig



Das war ja nur in Form dieser Messenger-Droiden, die er erschaffen hat, um im Falle seines Todes noch Befehle an das Imperium geben zu können.
Ich glaube das hier ein wenig darüber hinaus.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. April 2019)

Was mir noch ein wenig zu grübeln gibt, ist warum sie ausgerechnet das Leia-Theme für den Trailer verwendet haben.
Das muss ne Bedeutung haben.


----------



## MrNerd (12. April 2019)

Interessanter Teaser Trailer,

insbesondere Lukes Dialog im Off, was grob Übersetzt heißt : "Wir haben es bishierhin geschafft, 1000 Generationen leben in Dir, aber es ist dein Kampf" und am Ende "Wir sind immer bei dir, denn niemand ist wirklich fort" klingt recht interessant und bietet Stoff für viele Theorien. Luke spricht hier nämlich nicht von Sich als ein einzelnes Individuum sondern viel Mehr als ein Teil eines ganzen, in diesem Falle als ein Teil der lebendigen Macht selbst.

Das Disney/JJ sich wieder am Expendend Universe aka Legends bedient haben ist mehr als offensichtlich, Palpatines Lachen am Ende vor den Trümmern des Todessterns ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür. Wenn Palpatine noch lebt, wurde dies in abgewandelter Form aus dem EU/Legends übernommen, wo Er dank der Essenzübertragung (eine alte Form der Sith Magie/Alchemie) seinen Geist erst in einen Klonkörper von Sich übertrug um später zu versuchen, Anakin Solo in Besitz zu nehmen. Insbesondere, da man sich in EP7 bereits am EU/Legends bediente, indem man Jacen Solo/Darth Caedus in Ben Solo/Kylo Ren umbenannte ist ein weiteres Beispiel dafür das man Stück für Stück ausgewählte Sachen vom EU/Legends übernimmt.

Auch Kylo Rens Scene kurz nach beginn, wo Er mit der ersten Ordnung im Walde unterwegs ist und dort einen seiner "Knights of Ren" tötet (es ist eindeutig einer der Ren, meines Wissens der, den man nur "The Tank" nennt) hat schon etwas zu bedeuten, wohlmöglich das Kylo noch im Zwiespalt zu sein scheint.

Der Titel wiederum ist etwas genauer zu betrachten. "The Rise of Skywalker", das Wort "Rise" zu Deutsch Aufstieg, kann man auf mehere Arten interpretieren.
Aufstieg wie z.B : erwachsen werden, stärker werden, sich an die spitze kämpfen oder auch
Aufstieg wie z.B das erreichen einer neuen "Existenzebene" in diesem Fall das eins mit der lebendigen Macht werden, aufsteigen in eine neue Art des Daseins. 

Eine Theorie von mir in diesem Falle wäre, das Kylo Ren, also Ben Solo bekanntlicher Weise ein Nachfahre von Anakin Skywalker, sterben und somit "aufsteigen" muss um die Balance in der Macht endgültig herzustellen und somit die Prophezeiung zu erfüllen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. April 2019)

MrNerd schrieb:


> insbesondere Lukes Dialog im Off, was grob Übersetzt heißt : "Wir haben es bishierhin geschafft, 1000 Generationen leben in Dir, aber es ist dein Kampf"



Er sagt am Anfang: "We've passed down all we know", was soviel bedeutet wie, "Wir haben dir alles weitergegeben, was wir wissen".
Das bezieht sich meiner Meinung nach auf ihn und die anderen als Machtgeister weiterlebenen Jedi, die Rey in der Zeit zwischen E8 und E9 als Jedi ausgebildet haben.

Danach sagt er: "The thousand generations live within you now", also "Die tausende Generationen leben jetzt in dir (weiter)".
Ein klarer Bezug auf die berühmte Worte von Obi-Wan: "For over a thousand generations, the Jedi Knights were the guardians of peace and justice in the Old Republic."


----------



## MrNerd (13. April 2019)

Gut, aber im Grunde ist es praktisch dasselbe 
Lukes Offspeech war auch relativ schwer zu verstehen, lag ich knapp daneben aber letzendlich doch irgendwie richtig xD


----------



## Jakkelien (13. April 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja schon immer vermutet dass Kylo Rey belogen hat, bezüglich ihrer Eltern


Nur passt das nicht zum Rest des Films.
Rey darf keine Skywalker sein, sonst würde Abrams Epi 8 mit Füßen treten.



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Was mir noch ein wenig zu grübeln gibt, ist warum sie ausgerechnet das Leia-Theme für den Trailer verwendet haben.
> Das muss ne Bedeutung haben.


Nicht unbedingt für den Film. Das Leia-Theme ist nostalgisch und vielleicht auch als Verbeugung vor Carrie Fischer gedacht. Er spricht damit Fans an und der Trailer macht in erster Linie Werbung. Naja und wir rätseln über die Bedeutung der Musikwahl. Hat die Werbeabteilung doch alles richtig gemacht^^
Inhaltliche Bedeutung würde ich der nicht zuschreiben.



Und ich hoffe mal der Imperator wird nur als Geist oder Holocron auftauchen. Sonst würde das zu viele Fragen aufwerfen. Wie hat er überlebt? Warum hat er sich nicht blicken lassen? Und das müsste der Film auch erklären. Da würde viel zu viel Zeit und Energie für eine Nebenfigur verschwendet werden. Nein ich bin sicher. Der Imperator ist hinüber.


----------



## Orzhov (13. April 2019)

Angeguckt, gelacht. Neue Trilogie, neues Glück.


----------



## SGDrDeath (13. April 2019)

> Der rund 2-minütige Trailer zeigt uns Rey in der Wüste. Kylo Ren rast mit seinem TIE-Fighter auf sie zu, als sie ihr Lichtschwert zückt und über das Schiff springt.


Gibts in SW den Doppelsprung in Rücklage? Wenn nicht dann springt sie auf das Schiff,  bzw. sie wird vom Schiff weggestossen, denn sie hat hier wohl ihren höchsten Punkt im Sprung erreicht 

Davon ab, das es recht sinnfrei wäre mit einem Art Rückwärtssalto darüber springen zu wollen, für's raufspringen aber praktisch ist wieder in Flugrichtung zu landen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. April 2019)

Ich gehe schon davon aus, dass es ihr Ziel ist auf dem Tie zu landen.
Deshalb rennt sie auch vermeintlich vor ihm weg, damit ihre eigene Bewegungsrichtung die selbe ist, was die Geschwindigkeit des deutlich schnelleren Jägers in Relation zu ihr selbst etwas verringert.
Hätte sie drüber springen wollen, um dahinter zu landen, wäre sie direkt darauf zu gerannt, um mehr Momentum in die entgegengesetzte Richtung zu haben.


----------



## Frullo (13. April 2019)

ENDLICH! Nach über 30 Jahren sehe ich ENDLICH wieder das BESTE von Star Wars!

*DIE EWOKS!!! *


----------



## Rdrk710 (13. April 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Was mir noch ein wenig zu grübeln gibt, ist warum sie ausgerechnet das Leia-Theme für den Trailer verwendet haben.
> Das muss ne Bedeutung haben.



Der Trailer zu Episode 7 hatte doch das „Han und Leia-Theme“, das war m.E. auch ohne größere Bedeutung.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. April 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Er sagt am Anfang: "We've passed down all we know", was soviel bedeutet wie, "Wir haben dir alles weitergegeben, was wir wissen".
> Das bezieht sich meiner Meinung nach auf ihn und die anderen als Machtgeister weiterlebenen Jedi, die Rey in der Zeit zwischen E8 und E9 als Jedi ausgebildet haben.
> 
> Danach sagt er: "The thousand generations live within you now", also "Die tausende Generationen leben jetzt in dir (weiter)".
> Ein klarer Bezug auf die berühmte Worte von Obi-Wan: "For over a thousand generations, the Jedi Knights were the guardians of peace and justice in the Old Republic."


oder es bezieht sich auf die alten Schriften aus dem heiligen Baum auf Ach-To, die Bücher hat sie ja mitgenommen, man sieht sie im Falken bei E8 als er auf Crait ist.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (13. April 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Warum muss sie dazu eine Skywalker sein?
> Als wenn machtsensitive Helden nur noch aus der Skywalker-Blutlinie stammen können.
> Einer Blutlinie die von Palpatine künstlich erschaffen wurde und mit den "thousand generations of Jedi-Knight", wie Obi-Wan es nannte, nichts zu tun hat.



Das hätte man sicher machen können, wenn man beizeiten die entsprechenden Fäden ausgelegt hätte. Jetzt im 3. Teil der Trilogie bzw. im 9. Teil der Gesamt-Saga ist es dafür aus daramturgischer aber eigentlich schon zu spät.


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. April 2019)

Ich mag den Trailer 
Das heißt nicht viel, da ich auch die Trailer für Ep. 8 mochte  Aber mal abwarten, ich glaube unter Abrams Leitung wird es wieder besser als der Vorgänger. 
Wenn Rey jetzt doch eine Skywalker wäre...nein das würde mir auch nicht so gut gefallen. Aber der Titel kann sich genauso gut auf Kylo oder Leia beziehen. Auch Luke kann als Machtgeist noch vorkommen. Erstmal abwarten. 
Dass Kylo im Bezug auf Reys Eltern gelogen hat glaube ich nicht. Rian Johnsons "subvert expectations"-Linie hat sich durch den ganzen Film gezogen, der hat das schon so gemeint. Abrams könnte den Satz natürlich aber nachträglich so auslegen, ohne dass es beim Drehen von Episode 8 so gewollt war.


----------



## Davki90 (13. April 2019)

Star Wars ist etwas, was ich zwar cool finde, aber nicht gerade in Euphorie ausbreche, wenn ein neuer Trailer gezeigt wird. Langsam wird es Zeit die Serie zu beenden, denn die letzten beiden Star Wars Filme Episode 8 und Han Solo waren nicht gerade sehr gute Werke. Auch dieser Trailer ist eher mehr vom Gleichen. Mal schauen wie der Streifen dann am Ende ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. April 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich habe ein sehr ungutes Gefühl bei dem Titel des Films.


Du deutest wieder zuviel heraus. Das hat man auch mit "Last Jedi" gemacht, und am Ende kam es doch ganz anders.

Nur ne Vermutung, aber ich denke es bezieht sich eben NICHT auf Rey, sondern Luke. Vielleicht hat er eine noch höhere Wiedererscheinung entwickelt als die es bekannten Machtgeistes, das würde für mich bei der Erwähnung des Begriffs "Rise" zumindest Sinn machen.

Aber ich lass mich lieber überraschen. Wenn SW9 ähnlich gut wird wie SW7 wäre ich absolut zufrieden, Teil 8 war mir in der Mitte doch zu gestreckt und hat so manches Potential - vor allem figurenbezogen - einfach liegen gelassen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## REMO1 (13. April 2019)

Ich hoffe, dass alle in dem Film endlich umkommen ... Dieses Universum ist lächerlich implodiert....


----------



## Martina (13. April 2019)

Nach dem absolut üblen Teil 8, für mich der letzte Film der Reihe  sofern es noch welche geben sollte
Ich bitte darum nicht
Weitere nein danke


----------



## Dai-shi (14. April 2019)

Öhm... habe ich richtig gesehen? Der Falke hat wieder die runde Radarschüssel?  ^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. April 2019)

Dai-shi schrieb:


> Öhm... habe ich richtig gesehen? Der Falke hat wieder die runde Radarschüssel?  ^^



Die eckige Schüssel geht ja beim Kampf um Crait verloren.
Lando hat da sich noch ein paar Ersatzteile auf Lager gehabt.


----------



## Dai-shi (14. April 2019)

Mal eine andere Frage: Wie kommt ihr eigentlich darauf, dass Kylo Ren den Tie Interceptor fliegt? Kann man das an den Handschuhen erkennen?  ^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. April 2019)

Dai-shi schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage: Wie kommt ihr eigentlich darauf, dass Kylo Ren den Tie Interceptor fliegt? Kann man das an den Handschuhen erkennen?  ^^



Ja, das sind Kylos Handschuhe.
Der Tie sieht auch eher nach einer Spezialanfertigung aus, als nach einem Standard-Modell.


----------



## Dai-shi (14. April 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ja, das sind Kylos Handschuhe.
> Der Tie sieht auch eher nach einer Spezialanfertigung aus, als nach einem Standard-Modell.



Hmmmm, ja, bei genauerem Hinsehen, sind die Solarflügel etwas mehr eingeknickt als beim Original und die rote Panzerung (?) um die Cockpitscheibe ist auch neu. Stammt aber zu 100% aus der Serie des Tie Interceptors, wenn ich das mal so behaupten darf


----------



## LOX-TT (14. April 2019)

War das nicht der TIE Silencer den man schon aus TLJ kennt?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. April 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> War das nicht der TIE Silencer den man schon aus TLJ kennt?



Die Flügel sehen danach aus.
Aber das Cockpit ist rund wie bei einem klassischen Tie. Der Silencer hatte ja eher ein eckiges.


----------



## bundesgerd (14. April 2019)

Wie auch immer, der diesjährige Kino-Weihnachtsfilm ist gerettet.


----------



## Cicero (15. April 2019)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Rey darf keine Skywalker sein, sonst würde Abrams Epi 8 mit Füßen treten.



Naja, einen logischen Zusammenhang zwischen den Folgen hat bisher auch noch keinen der Produzenten wirklich interessiert. Manche Plotholes sind so groß, dass das letzte Woche veröffentliche Schwarze Loch problemlos mehrere Male darin Platz hätte.


----------



## Asuramaru (15. April 2019)

Also ich finde bei Star Wars läuft genzlich etwas flasch und ich kann verstehen wenn viele etwas falsch verstehen die sich nur auf die Filme beschränken und/oder garnicht wissen das manches in Comics und Videospielen beschrieben wird.

Aber unverständlich für mich ist wie man ein so wichtigen Aspekt wie diesen das der Vater von Anakin Skywalker in wirklichkeit Palpatine ist in eine  Comic zu bestätigen aber kein Wort darüber in einen der Filme zu verlieren.

Marvel enthüllt: Ist Imperator Palpatine der wahre Vater von Anakin Skywalker?
https://de.ign.com/star-wars-univer...t-ist-imperator-palpatine-der-wahre-vater-von

Sowas gehört in einen der Filme und nicht in ein Comic.



> *Wie Palpatine zum Vater von Anakin Skywalker wurde*
> 
> Die jedoch vielleicht wichtigste Enthüllung in Darth Vader #25: Wir sehen die schwangere Shmi Skywalker, während hinter ihr im Verborgenen Darth Sidious lauert. Was dieses Comic-Panel impliziert, ist eindeutig: Sheev Palpatine ist der Vater von Anakin Skywalker.
> 
> ...



Star Wars ist zu durcheinander geraten.


----------



## weenschen (3. Juli 2019)

Lucas hätte nie verkaufen dürfen. Er war zumindest in der Lage einen roten Faden beizubehalten.  Seit den letzten beiden Filmen, frage ich mich oft: wo kommt der jetzt her und wie geht das jetzt?

Hinzu kommen dumme Charaktäre, Rollen sind teils nicht gut besetzt und Zusammenhänge erschliessen sich mir nicht mal im Ansatz.

Natürlich sind die Filme immer noch sehenswert, doch ich glaube, Lucas hätte das besser gemacht. Und man liest ja oft, das er nicht mehr so recht konsultiert wird.


----------

